# the Christmas tree skirt



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

now that's a cute pic! lol


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

I feel your pain, lol. I have an expen surrounding my tree, and Pippa still managed to reach through the bars and drag out the skirt!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

That is a sweet picture!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww....... precious picture of Desi.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Is that a hand quilted tree skirt? (thought it might be as there is quilt in the background in the photo). It is lovely.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just made it more useful.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

lgnutah said:


> Is that a hand quilted tree skirt? (thought it might be as there is quilt in the background in the photo). It is lovely.


It is quilted, but I don't think by hand. You have good eyes, spotting the quilt I use for a window covering. It has a large star on it. I like the stars on the skirt. My living room and kitchen have lots of different stars hanging on the walls. The Texas star, doncha know LOL!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I guess the days are pretty much gone of people quilting by hand? (maybe someone here is a quilter and can correct me). When I look at the sewing that people used to do by hand I am amazed (when I was a child my elderly aunts tried to convince me of the importance of acquiring hand sewing skills. They tried to teach me how to sew really tiny perfectly spaced stitches but gave up on me pretty quickly).


----------

